# Filme im avi Format?!



## Knödelkopf (30. Dezember 2003)

Hallo, 
Ich hab mir letztens zwei Filme runtergeladen... die sind beide im avi Format.  ich kann die filme nur nicht anschauen. an was liegt das?  ich finds sehr schade ..  kann mir da jemand helfen ? 

MFG chris


----------



## Erpel (31. Dezember 2003)

Was meinst du mit "ich kann die filme nur nicht anschauen" ?
Player hängt sich auf?
Kein Ton?
Kein Bild?

(Für die letzten Beiden Probleme ist wahrscheinlich ein fehlender Codec verantwortlich, versuch mal das Programm G-Spot)


----------



## Knödelkopf (31. Dezember 2003)

Was muss ich jetzt machen ? ich hab da mein film "reingepackt" und jetzt?


----------



## goela (1. Januar 2004)

Hast Du Dir mal die Einstellungen etwas genauer angeschaut? Ich glaube nicht!

Es steht doch dort unter VIDEO "Codec not installed" - was heisst das? Du musst Dir den DivX-Codec installieren!


----------



## Knödelkopf (1. Januar 2004)

ok ok..... tschuldigung.....
ich hab das jetzt "gerendert". ich kann zwar jetzt mein Film anschauen nur es kommt kein bild und kein ton, ich mein der bildschirm bleibt schwarz obwohl der film läuft. und der ton kommt erst gar nicht.
das hat bestimmt was mit dem hier zutun oder?


----------

